# A New Rotary Engine Design



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

A New Rotary Engine Design (Video: 5:40).



> *A start-up, Liquid Piston, aims to greatly improve the efficiency of internal combustion.*


The video states that the engine's (smaller and quieter) theoretical limit of efficiency is 70%! This is only a proof-of-concept design, but according to the CEO does not need to go through the full S-curve of development to reach the current level of efficiency of current diesel engines said to be about 35%.

-- Tom


----------

